# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  new guys

## SilentHill

i was able to cross 2 dream snakes off my list yesterday. these two are stunning and very sweet. i need the perfect names for them. kinda thinking hansel and gretel since we already used hannibal and clarice as well as neo and trinity. open to ideas and also any husbandry tips!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-14-2019),christineho (05-27-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),dr del (11-14-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-14-2019),_Jus1More_ (11-17-2019),_Reinz_ (11-14-2019),Sanyassin (11-14-2019),_wnateg_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Yin & Yang

----------

_dakski_ (11-14-2019),_Jus1More_ (11-17-2019),Sanyassin (11-14-2019)

----------


## ladywhipple02

I'm re-reading the Harry Potter series right now...

Ron and Hermione
Harry and Jenny
Voldemort (or Tom) and Belatrix  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogertophis

I have a sneaking (snaking?) hunch you'll really enjoy these 2 beauties...they're such sweet creatures & curious too.   :Love:

----------


## Sanyassin

SilentHill, is that Stevie Nicks in the witch hat in your avi?

- - - Updated - - -




> Yin & Yang


Perfect!

----------


## SilentHill

> SilentHill, is that Stevie Nicks in the witch hat in your avi?


yes!

- - - Updated - - -




> I have a sneaking (snaking?) hunch you'll really enjoy these 2 beauties...they're such sweet creatures & curious too.


that is good to hear. i was always under the impression they were grumpy LOL but these two were very sweet when transferring them to their QT tubs last night.

----------

Sanyassin (11-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...that is good to hear. i was always under the impression they were grumpy LOL but these two were very sweet when transferring them to their QT tubs last night.


Not sure where you got that impression...wish you'd asked me sooner, lol.  

First one I ever had (many years ago) a likely w/c adult from a horrid pet store that teased her so she'd strike & the cage stunk with musk, she was in such panic.  I know it's best not to buy from such places, but what can I say?  It didn't take long with me for her to realize she was safe, & she'd even carefully take food from my hand, as long as I held it between my finger & thumb so it stuck out...apparently on the palm of my hand there was too much of my scent along with the fuzzy she clearly wanted, & she wouldn't take the chance of biting me (?) or so it appeared.

Eventually I got her a mate & bred a few litters: it's so hard not to keep them all!  I currently have 2.1 adults (no plans to breed, I don't dare) & I've never met one yet that wasn't docile, curious & sweet.  They can move fast if they want to (for prey) but when handled, they tend to move slow & deliberately.  I think you'll be pleased...I don't find them difficult at all: they feed well (f/t is fine), & mine enjoy branches with "tree houses" (baskets attached to the branches).  Nocturnal of course.  Good vision & normally shed well too.  (they're desert snakes, they don't need added humidity, & I keep mine on a mix of Carefresh & clean paper shreds from my shredder)

When mine were hatchlings, I made some mazes (for hides) out of cardboard (shoe box lids+) with multiple doorways, & they were hilarious, the way they obviously enjoyed the intrigue & security.  They had been shipped to me from Maine right out of their eggs just ahead of winter & were easy to feed & raise, but of course I didn't rush them into handling, as I'm sure you won't either, until they're feeding etc.  Though I don't feed my current adults by hand, when I present their food they approach the tongs all tensed up as if to strike, & then show great restraint as they eat "politely" from the tongs... :Very Happy:   I think you'll enjoy your new little ones- they're perfect (& nice size) pets, IMO.   :Wink:

----------

_SilentHill_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful critters! 

Apollo & Athena
Sonny & Cher
Bonnie & Clyde

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_Reinz_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your new ones, theyre beautiful.  :Smile:

----------

_SilentHill_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

BTW, mine eat all winter, with UTH (hides on warm & cool side) & ambient room temps. of 70*.  Not fussy snakes.  Though I "spoil" mine 
with an overhead & very-dimmed black incandescent night-light over their branches/baskets, where they often prefer to sleep, instead of  
their hides on the tank floor.  (yes, I use glass tanks...each adult is in a 40 g. 'breeder')

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super cool pickups!!!

I like Mickey and Mallory from Natural Born Killers...

Or Sheldon and Amy if you're a Big Bang Theory fan...

Johnny and June is classic, can't beat the man in black. (Two of my ferrets are Johnny and June)

Shout out to Ziggy's Bonnie and Clyde suggestion.

----------


## dakski

Wow, awesome pickups! Had I not gotten another boa, I would have probably gotten a Trans-Pecos. 

I like Yin and Yang. 

What else goes together well?

Milk and Cereal?

Peas and Carrots?

Ok, not good at this. Katie usually helps with the names. 

Regardless of what you name them, enjoy them in good health!

----------

_wnateg_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Cool snakes  :Good Job: 

Another vote for Bonnie & Clyde  :Very Happy:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Wow, awesome pickups! Had I not gotten another boa, I would have probably gotten a Trans-Pecos. 
> 
> I like Yin and Yang. 
> 
> What else goes together well?
> 
> Milk and Cereal?
> 
> Peas and Carrots?
> ...


Shrimp and Grits

Fish and Chips

Frank and Beans

Ben and Gerri (see what I did there?  :Wink: )

----------

_dakski_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Wow, awesome pickups! Had I not gotten another boa, I would have probably gotten a Trans-Pecos. 
> 
> I like Yin and Yang. 
> 
> What else goes together well?
> 
> Milk and Cereal?
> 
> Peas and Carrots?
> ...


Peas and carrots... I'm dying laughing  :ROFL:

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_dakski_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## SunshineWalker

> Wow, awesome pickups! Had I not gotten another boa, I would have probably gotten a Trans-Pecos. 
> 
> I like Yin and Yang. 
> 
> What else goes together well?
> 
> Milk and Cereal?
> 
> Peas and Carrots?
> ...


Come on Dakski... the answer is sooooo obvious!!!


Ebony and Ivory.



https://youtu.be/TZtiJN6yiik


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-14-2019),_dakski_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

peas and carrots is so tempting! i love food names for my reptiles entirely too much. just ask poor rhubarb, pepper, waffles, bacon bit, eggs etc.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_dakski_ (11-14-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

In that case, "Pickles" & "Ice cream"?   :Very Happy:

----------


## dakski

> In that case, "Pickles" & "Ice cream"?


Something you want to share with the forum, Bogertophis?  :Sarcasm Alert:  :Wag of the finger:

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_Toad37_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Something you want to share with the forum, Bogertophis?


 :ROFL:  Not hardly... :ROFL:  (Just someone I know...that's all I can say)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> peas and carrots is so tempting! i love food names for my reptiles entirely too much. just ask poor rhubarb, pepper, waffles, bacon bit, eggs etc.


Peaches and Cream or Cookies and Cream come to mind

----------

_dakski_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## dakski

Craig may be on to something. 

Oreo and Shortbread.

Both Nabisco products. 

And don't tell me the first one doesn't look like an oreo cookie!

Better yet, after looking at the pictures again. 

Oreo and Nutter Butter.

Okay. I got it. Shout out to Nabisco and Girl Scouts of America. 

Oreo and Do-si-dos!





https://www.girlscouts.org/en/cookie...e-Cookies.html



And of course:




Okay, that's all for tonight folks!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-15-2019)

----------


## 67temp

I like the names oreo and tapioca.

----------

_dakski_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

> I like the names oreo and tapioca.


tapioca?? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful new additions...congratulations!

----------

_SilentHill_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## 67temp

Recently shed.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (04-02-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-02-2020),_dakski_ (05-27-2020),TofuTofuTofu (11-19-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a beauty!   :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:   How are they doing?  Personality-wise...& are they feeding easily for you?  And what DID you end up naming them?   :Very Happy:

----------

_67temp_ (04-02-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> What a beauty!    How are they doing?  Personality-wise...& are they feeding easily for you?  And what DID you end up naming them?


In the beginning I was trying to keep them similar to a young corn and that didn't seem to be the best method. They started feeding a lot better when they got moved from a tub on papertowels into a glass tank with screen top, thick bedding and lots of hides. They are very reclusive. I'm in the snake room a lot and hardly ever see them out. Though when I come back in the morning I can see they have been out and moved stuff. The blonde is a little more inquisitive than the axanthic when I pull them out. I'm sure they will get better as they get bigger and don't think everthing wants to eat them.

I'm not sure if she has fully decided on a name yet or not.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-02-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so glad you moved them to a tank-etc...I could have told you that, lol.  If they're a little slow-growing because of not feeding so well initially, just be patient.  As they
get confidence, they're fairly nosy snakes, & laid-back.  I can see why they're not named yet...I usually wait to get to know personalities before naming mine too.

----------

_67temp_ (04-02-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Yeah they were in tubs and minimalistic while they were in QT. Once they were out they really started to thrive a lot better.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-02-2020)

----------


## 67temp

A few more pics.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (04-02-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-02-2020),_dakski_ (05-27-2020),_GoingPostal_ (02-27-2021),plateOfFlan (11-27-2021)

----------


## 67temp

The axanthic.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-27-2020),plateOfFlan (11-27-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Are they getting calmer these days?  Mine have been grown up for many years now, but I don't recall any big issues that way with mine...maybe it's more prevalent 
in some gene pools?  (-I suspect it has to do with some inbreeding to attain new variations in appearance.)

----------

_67temp_ (05-27-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> Are they getting calmer these days?  Mine have been grown up for many years now, but I don't recall any big issues that way with mine...maybe it's more prevalent 
> in some gene pools?  (-I suspect it has to do with some inbreeding to attain new variations in appearance.)


Silenthill and I haven't had any issues with these two. They pretty much hide all day and they come out in the evening about 30 mins after the corns or once lights go out. They don't show any signs of being defensive or flighty when being handled. Overall they have been a pleasure once the husbandry got dialed in a little better.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-27-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Silenthill and I haven't had any issues with these two. They pretty much hide all day and they come out in the evening about 30 mins after the corns or once lights go out. They don't show any signs of being defensive or flighty when being handled. Overall they have been a pleasure once the husbandry got dialed in a little better.


Oh good...I must be thinking of someone else?  I've always found them easy to handle.

----------

_67temp_ (05-27-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> that is good to hear. i was always under the impression they were grumpy LOL but these two were very sweet when transferring them to their QT tubs last night.


It might have been from her post earlier on in the thread that you were remembering.

----------


## 67temp

Both starting to enter blue. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-27-2021),_dakski_ (02-27-2021),_GoingPostal_ (02-27-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-27-2021)

----------


## GoingPostal

They are pretty but the size of their eyes to their head is uncomfortable to look for me lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-27-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> They are pretty but the size of their eyes to their head is uncomfortable to look for me lol.


Guess we don't all love the same things- that's okay.  But partly it's the angle of that photo too.   :Wink: 

Good to see them again, it's been a while.  We have another member (HouseofBoop) that's going to be getting one soon too, btw.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (02-27-2021)

----------


## GoingPostal

> Guess we don't all love the same things- that's okay.  But partly it's the angle of that photo too.


I'm still trying to adjust to the idea of skinny snakes in general lol, I spend way too much staring at the new cornsnake trying to figure out how that tiny headed thin creature eats a whole mouse.   My preference definitely leans to the chunky and slow moving.

----------

